# Maxicrop Liquid Seaweed info



## bcguy01 (Jan 12, 2011)

Does anyone have any real experience with is product? I am looking for a foliar spray that works. I add some to my res for regular feeding. I thought that super thrive and the maxicrop would make a good foliar spray? all feedback welcome thanks.


----------



## Icannabis (Jan 12, 2011)

I've used it...It works great.


----------



## Viagro (Jan 13, 2011)

I use it. Love the stuff.


----------



## Mother's Finest (Jan 13, 2011)

Superthrive is a vitamin-hormone supplement that should not be used as a foliar feed. Maxicrop is one of the best fertilizers out there. It's great for everything from starting seeds to foliar sprays. The soluble powder is much better than the liquid version. It's cheaper, lightweight to ship, has a better NPK than the liquid and keeps practically forever. Maxicrop works well as a secondary source of Potassium in flowering or even as a primary source during veg. At least half of our vegging K comes from MC. Here's an analysis at .5, 1, 2.5 & 5 tsp, respectively, per gallon of water:

pH ​7.63 
7.33 
7.21 
6.89 ​Conductivity (mS) ​0.56 
0.75 
1.6 
2.1 ​Alkalinity (ppm) ​123 
150 
265 
350 ​Nitrate-Nitrogen (ppm) ​32 
69 
176 
370 ​Phosphorus (ppm) ​0 
0 
1 
1 ​Potassium (ppm) ​113 
150 
500 
714 ​Calcium (ppm) ​28 
25 
33 
35 ​Magnesium (ppm) ​12 
9 
17 
20 ​Zinc (ppm) ​0.2 
0 
0.2 
0.3 ​Copper (ppm) ​0 
0 
0 
0 ​Iron (ppm) ​0 
0 
0.1 
0.7 ​


----------



## bcguy01 (Jan 16, 2011)

thanks this is exactly what I was looking for


----------



## farmerjoe420 (Jan 18, 2011)

when can you give it to young seedlings and can you burn seedlings with it. i have maxicrop liquid fish and seaweed. i know the fish i have to wait awhile but what about the seaweed?


----------



## Mother's Finest (Jan 18, 2011)

Any fertilizer can burn if used at a strong enough concentration. MC seaweed can be used at about 1/4 strength to soak seeds and then to water the seedlings during their "water only" phase. Since there's no reason to mix up a gallon or even a quart of it just to germinate seeds, we'll just mix a cup of it by eye, using the color and transparency as a guide. After using it at 1/4 strength for seeds, 1/2 strength for foliar sprays and full strength, you quickly get an idea of what the solution looks like at each concentration.


----------



## sappytreetree (Jan 20, 2011)

i follar spay with the stuff my girls love it


----------

